
The Professor Has a Daring Past - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/nyregion/professor-justus-rosenberg-has-a-past.html
======
doug1001
some lucky 20-year olds at Bard college who happen to sign up for a class by
Prof Justus Rosenberg are in for an intellectual experience that they will
likely never forget. This NYT article is about the 95-year old professor, who
During WW II, was an intelligence agent for the French, then a soldier in the
US Army's 636th Tank Destroyer Battalion. He Makes Jason Bourne look like a
shopping mall security guard. Yet while the professor possesses extraordinary
deep knowledge of the underground resistance in Eastern Europe during WW II,
he's apparently quite vague when it comes to talking about his own role: “I
was dreaming of beautiful French girls. I was 16. Let’s not kid ourselves."

------
NotSammyHagar
What a story. It makes me sad that we don't celebrate people like this fellow
more.

------
dannylandau
What a wonderful story!

